# Coyote Hunters Fined for Illegal Hunting



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Coyothe hunt brings fines for eight Wisconsin men
By RICHARD HINTON 
Bismarck Tribune 
Eight Wisconsin men have been cited on a variety of charges stemming from a coyote hunt in Barnes and Griggs counties last week.

One man, Francis Stockheimer, of Stratford, Wis., was charged with criminal trespass, harassing wildlife and driving on PLOTS land, all class B misdemeanors.

Charles Regele, Marshfield, Wis., faces one trespass charge and one charge of harassing wildlife. Daniel Frey, Marshfield, Ronald Wells, Stratford, Dustin Bodendorfer, Marshfield, and Daniel Steffen, Marshfield, face single charges of criminal trespass.

Donald Schueller, Marshfield, and John Sikora, Marshfield, are charged with hunting without a license.

The fine for harassing wildlife is $250; hunting without a license is $200 and the charges of driving on PLOTS land and criminal trespass are $100 each. Each man also has to pay a $225 administrative fee.

North Dakota Game and Fish Department game wardens seized 37 coyotes in the case. The coyotes were sold, and the money - $471 - went to the North Dakota Wildlife Federation's Report All Poachers program.

"They were having a good time chasing coyotes," Dick Knapp, game warden supervisor in Jamestown, said Wednesday. "They had the idea that every landowner in the country liked what they were doing, but they ran into landowners that didn't like what they were doing."

The men jumped coyotes in pickups, chased them until they got in range, then shot them, Knapp said. Pursuing furbearers in any motorized vehicle is illegal.

Their names appeared on a list of individuals cited for fish and game violations that NDGFD began releasing weekly. Depending on the cases, the Tribune either will publish a story or include the names in the Nubs section in its Thursday editions. No names appear in the Nubs section of today's edition of the Tribune.

(Reach reporter Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected];bis-arcktribune.com.)


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

This has been going on for years. I have run into this many times in south central ND when I have been calling yotes. A lot of times you can here them coming because they spray (shoot) into CRP fields to get the yotes to move and then the chase is on. I talked to a farmer that caught a group driving in his posted CRP field. He informed them he was calling them in. They informed him that if he did they would say he threatened them with a gun. If I ever get a chance to report anyone doing this, I will.


----------



## NDDUCKS (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Bob do you have any information on the ages of these guys? Just wondering? Hey another question, did you ever work for the FPD in Fargo?


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I heard this was in Logan Co- That right? I hope not. we are Wisconsin boys that hang in that area. I sure hope we dont have our good name ruined by those @#%^&*^&&$#!s


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nope, just like the story says, it happened in Barnes. Talked to the Warden at the VCPD last week, told me all about 'em. The group was a bunch of jerks is how it sounded to me. Jerks and poachers...whoda thunkit?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I heard of a massive number of yotes taken in logan co. I have no proof of this but my uncle farms in the area and said these guys got turned in, and the guy that turned him in is getting alot of crap from other farmers. Some of the farmers really want the coyotes gone, bit others find it impolite to be running them through fields. I hate the idea of it because seeing a coyote in logan county is getting harder and harder every year.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm with you Water Spaniel!!!


----------

